# A few things ive noticed so far



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I've only had my chicks about 3 days now. They are probably about a week old at the most. I have 6 brown leghorns, 6 white leghorns, and 6 red sex links. I'm not sure about whether they are Roos or hens yet. Time will tell.
I've noticed the brown leghorns seem more dominant of the three and the white leghorns semm most friendly


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Congrats on chicks!!!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

OliviaE said:


> Congrats on chicks!!!


Thanks OliviaE!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Baby chicks are so cute! Would love to see a pic of your babies!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

camel934 said:


> Thanks OliviaE!


U r so very welcome!!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Keep an eye on them, you may see the different colors separating themselves. I had a huge flock of half Delawares (white) and half Black Astralorps and would see them segregate themselves all the time. They came from the same batch of peeps, and were raised all together, but when they were older they would go off in small cliques, and always the same color. At night, when roosting they were separate. The roosters didn't care about color and mingled back and forth, but the hens kept a clear separation between white and black. It was interesting to watch.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine did the same thing!


----------

